# Drug induced DP



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm 16. I used to smoke a lot of pot, but when I explained to other people what it was like when I was stoned, they would look at me funny and say it sounded like I was on acid. My friend and I decided to smoke one night for the millionth time and something happened, and thats how I got my DP.

I was wondering if anyone else had weird, out of the ordinary (even for a stoned person) kind of experiences when they used to smoke...? maybe?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

As you're probably aware, the effects of cannabis are highly variable, which is why people have such diverse reactions to the drug. I'd always been somewhat hard-headed when it came to drugs, so I never had such full blown dissociation on pot alone.

But it could be possible that for whatever reason your mind is more susceptible to THC; you have a lower 'threshold', or so to speak. I know plenty of people who don't have to smoke that much actual matter to achieve pronounced effects like the ones you've described (acid-like visuals, etc). Don't think it's unusual.


----------



## Welshlad (Jul 11, 2005)

I've definately experienced hallucinations on pot. That's what eventually triggered my dp. I have smoked a fair amount in my time, but as soon as I stepped it up I tripped out (partly out of panic I feel). I got a sort of strobe light effect where my visuals appeared in frames (well scary by the way) and sounds were seriously twisted. I also feel that some of this is genetic, some of us are more susceptible than others.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Have you guys ever taken acid and if so how was it different from your experiences on weed?

My DP wasn't drug-induced, but I did a bunch of drugs after I got it. Acid wasn't one of them. Weed made me feel pretty good for awhile, but then I had some episodes where my DP got really bad on it. But I took shrooms once and I felt nothing. Maybe I didn't eat enough? My friend ate most of them and he was fucked up. The first time I took extacy I didn't feel anything either. But maybe it was fake? I took it a few times after that and I liked it until it started making my DP worse again... it would get so bad I'd have panic attacks. So I don't do any drugs anymore except alcohol.

But anyways... I guess I'm just trying to figure out what certain drugs have what certain effects on DP feelings.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Can you explain your "out of the ordinary" experiences?



yourbestbet27 said:


> I'm 16. I used to smoke a lot of pot, but when I explained to other people what it was like when I was stoned, they would look at me funny and say it sounded like I was on acid. My friend and I decided to smoke one night for the millionth time and something happened, and thats how I got my DP.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else had weird, out of the ordinary (even for a stoned person) kind of experiences when they used to smoke...? maybe?


----------

